# BRAs



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Ok, I am a bit embarrassed but I would like to find out where I could find Well Fitted bras that aren't so plain.*​I have lost some weight on my top and I am down from a *52DDD* to a *48DD* bra.​I bought 2 at the local Walmart, but they just do not hold everything in where it belongs.
Where do you other ladies find a bra that holds you that are Black Lace and Sexy without* The Girls* falling out of them?
I have shopped at Lane Bryant and Romans both and their choices are nice if you want an underwire bra ( _I don't like them cause the wires always poke me _), or if you only want your bra only in white.... ( _There are other colors, but not in a* 48DD*._ )
Where would I find, well fitting bras that are *Black Lace*, *48DD* *and affordable?*


----------



## RedHead (Jan 27, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Ok, I am a bit embarrassed but I would like to find out where I could find Well Fitted bras that aren't so plain.*​I have lost some weight on my top and I am down from a *52DDD* to a *48DD* bra.​I bought 2 at the local Walmart, but they just do not hold everything in where it belongs.
> Where do you other ladies find a bra that holds you that are Black Lace and Sexy without* The Girls* falling out of them?
> I have shopped at Lane Bryant and Romans both and their choices are nice if you want an underwire bra ( _I don't like them cause the wires always poke me _), or if you only want your bra only in white.... ( _There are other colors, but not in a* 48DD*._ )
> Where would I find, well fitting bras that are *Black Lace*, *48DD* *and affordable?*




I have gone to "large women shops" and they will professionally fit you - If you have a Nordstrom's in your area they have professional fitters. They may not have things in stock - but they can order them - I've done that with great success.  Also believe it or not, Victoria Secret has some 48 DD that are beautiful and very comfy.


----------



## FitChick (Jan 27, 2006)

VS has 48DD? The largest I've ever seen there are 40D! When did they start that?

Its a shame you don't like underwire, because I have a brand new 48DD black convertible bra (it can be worn regular, strapless or crisscross in back.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

You also might post this (or have thispost moved) to the clothing section of the boards, LadyRose. The women there are remarkably helpful.


----------



## Cat (Jan 27, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Where would I find, well fitting bras that are *Black Lace*, *48DD* *and affordable?*[/SIZE][/FONT]



I think the old saying, "You get what you pay for" applies.
I think you need to be willing to shell out a bit more for a good bra that will fit properly. 

If you're shopping online, Just My Size has a lot of non-underwire options: 
http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/CategoryDisplay?cgnbr=3000000000

You may also want to try the Lane Bryant stores, rather than the catalog. Typically they carry a much sexier selection in store *and* you can try them on and not have to fuss with returns.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 27, 2006)

* Thank you everyone! *​


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 27, 2006)

I would suggest http://www.biggerbras.com.

Regarding cost.... I buy bras that are expensive, around $50-$60 each. However, I have to buy them less often, because they last so long, and are do durable, that in the long run it costs me less. Sometimes cheaper bras end up costing you more overall, because you have to buy them more frequently.

I buy mine at http://www.decentexposures.com However, they are not lacey and frilly. They are soft, comfy, durable and incredibly long lasting.

Hope you find something that works well for you. Bras are such a personal thing, aren't they?!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Thank you everyone, I will take this all into consideration.

I obviously have been wearing the wrong bras for a very long time because I have never been comfortable wearing one.*


----------



## Ceres (Jan 28, 2006)

hi!ok i am a 46 D and i always find nice bras at my local walmart here in Canada...my brands are just my size and wonder bra(yes...got a nice one from wonder Bras)...i also suggest to take a look at Glamorize bras...but can't remember adress.....Ceres


----------



## Ceres (Jan 28, 2006)

i got a bra really nice from just my size with nice comfy jelly filled straps..the straps don't sing in my shoulders....and so far none liked out when i wash it in the washing machine...ceres


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2006)

I suggest going to a department store such as Nordstrom, Marshall Field's or the like and buying your undergarments from there. I have found the quality to be incomparable to bras from other store- they provide great support and are comfortable. Don't scrimp when purchasing bras as it provides the foundation on which clothes are laid. That being said, Wacoal and Le Mystere' make wonderful bras. I own a ton of them.

I hope this helps!


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I had been having some trouble finding bras that I liked. This thread helped me out quite a bit. My advice though, there is a brand called Curvation. They have wonderful support!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 28, 2006)

Well at least you gals can go to a regular store for bras. I require a KK size cup! Not very many choices at all!!


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, it depends on which stores I go in to. I have DDD so it gets uncomfortable sometimes while associates look for bras in my size. I can only imagine what it must take for you. I sympathize.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Opal - so far the only ones that I have found that fit okay are the Lady Cameo ones. Even have tried finding somebody to make one, but so far no luck.


----------



## Angel (Jan 29, 2006)

Lucy said:


> Thanks Opal - so far the only ones that I have found that fit okay are the Lady Cameo ones. Even have tried finding somebody to make one, but so far no luck.



Hi Lucy. Where did you find the Lady Cameo bras? Do you know what size they go up to? Thanks.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 29, 2006)

I can NEVER find bras to fit me well!

I have good boobs, but they are not huge. I have friends that go and buy bras at LB and they are the super support, Bullet Proof push up bras with the little air pillows in them and they REALLY hoist the breasts up and give big cleavage!

I WANT BRAS LIKE THAT!

Being as big as I am around (62" at the chest) I TRY and squeeze myself into the biggest bras I can find Usually 48DD or 52D, but the 52D then is too big in the CUP. UGH!~ I need a HOT sexy Bra in szie 58 B. 

I don't like big giant "old lady" bras at all. I want cute bras and matching panties...but...panties don't usually work for me either. All my Bits fall out of them. Ugh...even if I wear them backwards.....for the ass part to cover my huge front part....still doesn't work to WEAR...only to put on for pictures or something sexy - 

Panties just fall down because they really don't fit...they just "go on". Big Difference between FIT and GO ON.

What do all the SERIOUS SUPER SIZE women do????????????

XOXOXOXOX

Deeds


----------



## Angel (Jan 29, 2006)

Go braless most of the time!! *giggles*

I will not go braless anywhere but at home! 
I squeeze into the biggest bra I can find!! and have to constantly adjust things... I'm forever bulging out above the top of a bra! 

Yes, they are all natural!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Where would I find, well fitting bras that are *Black Lace*, *48DD* *and affordable?*[/SIZE][/FONT]



Actually, I think you're lucky! From what I've seen, 48DD seems to be the cutoff for most of the pretty, lacey bras. Anything larger than that in either bandsize or cup, and lace is hard to find. I need a 52FF/G and I can find servicable ones and even occasionally the front-loaders that I prefer, but pretty, lacey and feminine, never  

Pretty, lacey, feminine AND with panties to match, that's even more of a joke.

I can't imagine trying to find that in a KK cup, Lucy!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 29, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> What do all the SERIOUS SUPER SIZE women do????????????
> 
> XOXOXOXOX
> 
> Deeds


 
Buy way too much darn underwear that sits in the drawer! 

I found some fairly nice bras, that did not look like a "Tent and Awning" company made them. They fit in the cup (c) ( I need at least a 54-58 inch band) but were not big enough around. I bought bra extenders, (just my size usually carries them). This has been the only way I have been able to get something that was not the traditionally boulder holder. Unfortunately I have only found the extenders in black or white. You can even string two extenders together. 

As for underwear. That is hit and miss, JMS actually had these wonderful satin stretch thongs that went up to a size 14. I snatched them up, when I went back to order more they were discontinued. I have yet to find a source of well fitting super size fancy panties! What I do though is complain! Every time I visit the JMS website I send comments to customer service that I am very disappointed that their sizes are so limited. I've actually asked that of many of the on line retailers I shop. Just imagine maybe one of these days we can find a matching bra and panty set that fits!


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 29, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> I can NEVER find bras to fit me well!
> 
> I have good boobs, but they are not huge. I have friends that go and buy bras at LB and they are the super support, Bullet Proof push up bras with the little air pillows in them and they REALLY hoist the breasts up and give big cleavage!
> 
> ...




Last year, when I weighed about 440 (at 5'5 or so) my bust measured 63" and I took a 56DD bra. I bought, out of the LB catalog, a Goddess bra: cost about $35, fit well, gave these 50+ year old breasts plenty of support, very pretty and yet comfortable as well. I got my panties out of LB as well: the multi-pastel pack of cotton panties that had the "Venezia" logo on the waistband. I wasn't so keen on wearing pastel cotton all the time, (cause I'm not a "pastel" kinda gal, lol) but they were the ONLY ones that stayed up, were comfortable, and completely covered my considerable belly and abdomen. 

As I have posted on other threads, I became seriously ill in November and since then have lost a significant amount of weight. (I would guess right now I'm about 360-365 or so; due to arthritis in legs I can't stand on scale and get a totally accurate reading.) My bust now measures 58" or 59", and I"m wearing the same style bra, only in a 54DD. I am also wearing the same style panties, only went down a size from a 14 to a 13; I ordered some prettier ones but still the same old problem: they don't stay up and they don't cover my abdomen! FYI, I'd say my waist is about 53" or 54", and my hips went from 73-74" down to 68" or 69". 

I would LOVE to find some better panties but so far no go. Of course you cannot return them when they don't fit! and I can't afford to keep ordering and trying, so I stick with what I know, although I am not completely happy with the looks of them. The Goddess bra, on the other hand, I am very happy with. Hope all this helps!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm about a 54D but I can suffer through a size 52 or 50 if I have to. JC Penny has some cute bras...not totally hot mamma, but they used to have some really cute black lace ones that I bought from there a while back. Some of their bras go up pretty big and most of them go up to a 48. The ones I got were underwire but after 3 months the underwire always breaks on my bras so I take them out. Basically I do open surgery on my bras, lol.

JC Penny is actually a cool place. Not in RL, lol, but you can go online and they have a plus womens and a big and tall section. However, when I bought my bras it was actually from their huge ass cataloge.

I too have bought those walmat bras. Mine was JMS. And they suck, lol. They were good for like a week...and then blah.

Good luck on your search.=)


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 29, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Buy way too much darn underwear that sits in the drawer!
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> ...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> I can NEVER find bras to fit me well!
> 
> I have good boobs, but they are not huge. I have friends that go and buy bras at LB and they are the super support, Bullet Proof push up bras with the little air pillows in them and they REALLY hoist the breasts up and give big cleavage!
> 
> ...




Ok Im fairly large around.....weight about 540...waist 90 when sitting and I find the JMS at walmart, size 14 are ok. The sport version seem to fit better. They arent perfect by any means, but they are the best. I do have to buy new ones every few months though because after wear and tear they already rip inhalf, lol. Thank goodness they are sorta cheap.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 29, 2006)

Deidrababe said:


> I can NEVER find bras to fit me well!
> 
> I have good boobs, but they are not huge. I have friends that go and buy bras at LB and they are the super support, Bullet Proof push up bras with the little air pillows in them and they REALLY hoist the breasts up and give big cleavage!
> 
> ...




Girl, I hear ya!! I did happen to find a 58B bra, but I don't think it quite qualifies as "sexxxxxy" but its better than most i've seen. here's a link if you are interested.

http://www.lbcatalog.com/lbcatalog/product/product.asp?pf_id=76493&dept_id=7142&parent_id=7141&

Also as someone else mentioned, I too buy the JMS panties from Walmart. I want the cotten stretch style and they are usually out - go figure. It's gotten to a point where I check for more of these everytime I go to Walmart or anytime someone from my family goes to Walmart. Sure they aren't sexy, but they are comfy, they fit, and right now only i'm seening my undies so who cares


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2006)

I think another source of the problem is that most companies have fit models (even main stream plus size lines like Lane Bryant and Avenue). Although she is probably a size 16 or 18, her measurements are what is used to then 'size up' or 'size down' the products. However, this becomes increasingly difficult to do when trying to make clothing to fit the super sizes because there aren't, or at best, very few super size fit models. Companies, in my honest opinion are just shooting blindly- super size women want the same thing their smaller counter parts do...Quality, style and fit. It just drives me up a wall. Never to be denied- there are seperate/different concerns that super size women have that smaller women don't, but at the end of the day, why not just make the fabulous clothes/lingerie just on a far larger pattern.Maybe that's why the cut and the fit of super size clothing for the most part is mediocre...Dunno. What I do know is something has to change.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 29, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> I think another source of the problem is that most companies have fit models (even main stream plus size lines like Lane Bryant and Avenue). Although she is probably a size 16 or 18, her measurements are what is used to then 'size up' or 'size down' the products. However, this becomes increasingly difficult to do when trying to make clothing to fit the super sizes because there aren't, or at best, very few super size fit models. Companies, in my honest opinion are just shooting blindly- super size women want the same thing their smaller counter parts do...Quality, style and fit. It just drives me up a wall. Never to be denied- there are seperate/different concerns that super size women have that smaller women don't, but at the end of the day, why not just make the fabulous clothes/lingerie just on a far larger pattern.Maybe that's why the cut and the fit of super size clothing for the most part is mediocre...Dunno. What I do know is something has to change.




It used to be a dream of mine to design clothes for ssbbw and open my own specialty clothing store with different departments and I would have a cafe and plenty of seating for those who couldnt walk much...but then I got older...and I realise how much money is involved and I kinda gave up. :/


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 29, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok Im fairly large around.....weight about 540...waist 90 when sitting and I find the JMS at walmart, size 14 are ok. The sport version seem to fit better. They arent perfect by any means, but they are the best. I do have to buy new ones every few months though because after wear and tear they already rip inhalf, lol. Thank goodness they are sorta cheap.



.....I'm looking at your pic and thinking, "My gosh, what a pretty woman!" I happen to be a goth and in that pic, you look like a total goth beauty! Not saying you ARE goth, and not meaning to offend if you're not. But you really are stunning. Oh-and just to bring it back OT, thanks for all the info about Penney's. I never had much luck there, except for jewelry, scarves and handbags, but maybe it's time I took another look!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> .....I'm looking at your pic and thinking, "My gosh, what a pretty woman!" I happen to be a goth and in that pic, you look like a total goth beauty! Not saying you ARE goth, and not meaning to offend if you're not. But you really are stunning. Oh-and just to bring it back OT, thanks for all the info about Penney's. I never had much luck there, except for jewelry, scarves and handbags, but maybe it's time I took another look!




LOL. Its ok if you ARE saying I AM goth, lol. You are too cute. I'm not all anal about what people think about me (not easily offended AT ALL), lol, I change constantly. Im a semi goth (if thats even possible, lol). I dont like to dress up much in dresses, but the goth make up/hair/dark clothing looks good one me=)

Thank you for the compliments. My avatar and my pic on profile hide my large body, Im 5'10" and about 540...still totally sexy though

And yes, Pennys was good to me for shoes, bras, and mens shirts...namely a 6x black hoodie that I have lived in fort he past 2 years, lol.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 29, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL. Its ok if you ARE saying I AM goth, lol. You are too cute. I'm not all anal about what people think about me (not easily offended AT ALL), lol, I change constantly. Im a semi goth (if thats even possible, lol). I dont like to dress up much in dresses, but the goth make up/hair/dark clothing looks good one me=)
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. My avatar and my pic on profile hide my large body, Im 5'10" and about 540...still totally sexy though
> 
> And yes, Pennys was good to me for shoes, bras, and mens shirts...namely a 6x black hoodie that I have lived in fort he past 2 years, lol.



Another goth!! How lovely! Hey, goth is ALL about individual style as far as I'm concerned. Dresses or no dresses, who cares, right? And I also have a black hoodie, fleece, very warm, I use it constantly, and I'm gonna wear that baby into threads! I adore my black hoodie....couldn't live without it!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 29, 2006)

Lucy said:


> Well at least you gals can go to a regular store for bras. I require a KK size cup! Not very many choices at all!!



Lucy...

I wear a JJ cup, so I understand. Seriously, I love decent exposures bras. They are custom made for you. On your first one, you can keep sending it back until it is right, then they have all your measurements on file, and will make to order any time you need one. Give them a try...


http://www.decentexposures.com

I wear the lined cotton lycra front closure and just love it!!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 29, 2006)

Sandie, I've looked at Decent Exposures before but thought they didn't look very supportive--like something more akin to a sleep or leisure bra. Are the pictures deceptive and are they more supportive than they look?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2006)

Being short waisted, large breasted and big, finding bras of any kind has been challenging. I've spent the last few years looking for underwires that fit me and were comfortable and failed miserably, so I pretty much only wore soft cup bras which are okay but don't make the girls "all they can be" if you know what I mean. Finally, I tried on a bra that looked good, expecting it to be awful. But it wasn't -- it fits me wonderfully. I'd resisted molded cup bras because they smacked of falsies, but my 15 year old told me not to be such a fuddy duddy so I tried this bra on and was in love. I've bought a BUNCH of them in different colors and now smaller in band size as I've lost weight. The only downside is it only goes up to 40DD but for those of you who can wear that size and want a comfortable underwire bra, I recommend it. I really like the plungy cups and the fact that the underwire doesn't poke my nose (yes, I'm THAT short). It gives great support, even for an entire 12+ hour shift at work where I'm moving, bending, lifting, carrying babies. I forget I have it on - it's THAT comfortable.

https://www2.herroom.com/Vanity_Fai...verage_Contour_Stretch_Bra,VF001-75-266,4.cfm


----------



## rainyday (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooh, plungey cups. You lucky girl. I'd die for a demi-bra too.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah I do like my plungey cups but I'd trade them away for your hair. I just can't seem to grow mine past my shoulders.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah I do like my plungey cups but I'd trade them away for your hair. I just can't seem to grow mine past my shoulders.



I might take that deal! Why can't you grow your hair?


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2006)

ashmamma84 said:


> I suggest going to a department store such as Nordstrom, Marshall Field's or the like and buying your undergarments from there. I have found the quality to be incomparable to bras from other store- they provide great support and are comfortable. Don't scrimp when purchasing bras as it provides the foundation on which clothes are laid. That being said, Wacoal and Le Mystere' make wonderful bras. I own a ton of them.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Hey, speaking of Field's--it's not a chain, btw. There won't be one anyplace outside of Chicago and Oak Brook--did you know it's been sold? Yup. To Macy's! Oh, THE HORROR!


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2006)

There's Marshall Fields stores in Minnesota and Wisconsin too.
Marshall Fields is (or was?) owned by Target Corp for several years. 
Ya gotta know this when ya live in Minnesota. It's a requirement for citizenship.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 30, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I might take that deal! Why can't you grow your hair?



I don't know. It's very stubborn. I think part of it is that for years I abused it with color and perms so it would just split off (it's very delicate and fragile -- like me! *snort*). Then it started thinning badly because of the PCOS that I supposedly don't have. Then after surgery a bunch of it fell out. But it's growing back in now (Nioxin, I kiss your feet). I have a pathetic, tiny little ponytail. It's sad, really. 

I've committed to no perms anymore, though. I am, however, coloring it, but having it done professionally and using semi-permanent color. It feels a lot healthier than it ever has -- I think the perms were just really hard on it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2006)

I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE - wearing a bra!!!!!!!

And being a size 52B - I'm hard to fit. I mean really a woman my size with a *B* cup??? LOL

So I don't wear a bra unless i have to. And I bouhgt 2 from Decent Exposures! These are fabulous bra's if you hate wearing bra's. They are so soft and comfy. 

I highly recommend them.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I don't know. It's very stubborn. I think part of it is that for years I abused it with color and perms so it would just split off (it's very delicate and fragile -- like me! *snort*). Then it started thinning badly because of the PCOS that I supposedly don't have. Then after surgery a bunch of it fell out. But it's growing back in now (Nioxin, I kiss your feet). I have a pathetic, tiny little ponytail. It's sad, really.
> 
> I've committed to no perms anymore, though. I am, however, coloring it, but having it done professionally and using semi-permanent color. It feels a lot healthier than it ever has -- I think the perms were just really hard on it.
> 
> Any ideas?



Vickie,

most people have a length that their hair will not grow past. If you want to try to get it thicker and stronger I would suggest taking Milk Thistle. Liver congestion (which we all have) will cause your hair to fall out and become brittle. Milk Thistle will cleanse and strengthen your liver and you hair will start to grow back. It worked wonders for me when I lost most of my hair a while ago. 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 30, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Sandie, I've looked at Decent Exposures before but thought they didn't look very supportive--like something more akin to a sleep or leisure bra. Are the pictures deceptive and are they more supportive than they look?



Mine are very supportive...I decided to take pics of me with them on to show you all. I get a 40JJ with shoulders shortened 2", front closure, lined cotton lycra. The thing is, that you need to take the time to send it back if it is not right, until you get it fitting comfortably, and supporting your girls the way it should. Let me also say that I have one of their strapless bras and it suprisingly supportive for someone with as big of boobs as I have. 

Here is my regular bra:







and here is the strapless:






I really do highly recommend these. They also have awesome customer service as well.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, and the strapless is actually supportive, it's not just an illusion? I've been looking for a good one!!


----------



## missaf (Jan 30, 2006)

Some of the newer LB Cacique bras have better construction and the wire under the outside of the arm is well fitting into the band and I rarely notice it. If you're worriea bout the wire in the front, they've added extra padding there, too. They do also have 3 styles now that do not have wires.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 31, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> Wow, and the strapless is actually supportive, it's not just an illusion? I've been looking for a good one!!



Yes, not an illusion. It supports nicely. I love these bras!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 31, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Mine are very supportive...I decided to take pics of me with them on to show you all. I get a 40JJ with shoulders shortened 2", front closure, lined cotton lycra. The thing is, that you need to take the time to send it back if it is not right, until you get it fitting comfortably, and supporting your girls the way it should. Let me also say that I have one of their strapless bras and it suprisingly supportive for someone with as big of boobs as I have.



Thanks for the answer, Sandie, and the illustration (if guys are skipping the fashion board, they're missing out  ). I may have to try one just to see now. I like the idea of having shorter straps. I always want more side coverage and it sounds like maybe that might be something I could request too. I've never even dreamed of trying a strapless bra, but if I need one, I'd definitely try one of theirs now. 

This fashion board is a great resource. I love it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2006)

Like I said I have a *B* cup but I love my Decent Exposure Bras. I have a frnot hook with straps and a strapless front hook. I didn't have to send mine back once - they were a perfect fit.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 31, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks for the answer, Sandie, and the illustration (if guys are skipping the fashion board, they're missing out  ). I may have to try one just to see now. I like the idea of having shorter straps. I always want more side coverage and it sounds like maybe that might be something I could request too. I've never even dreamed of trying a strapless bra, but if I need one, I'd definitely try one of theirs now.
> 
> This fashion board is a great resource. I love it.



Hey Rainy...

Happy to be of help! Side coverage is important to me too, and because these are stretchy, they stretch to cover beautifully. No spillage at all, anywhere. Let us know if you end up trying one, and how it works for you!

I love the fashion board too. We really needed this resource and support!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok - I have to ask -- does anyone have problems with bras not staying in place? What I mean is I can get the bra all set in "place" and things feel good and look good, but as soon as I move....blllrrrrup.....up goes one side in a not-so-nice little rolling motion. This has plagued me forever. I think its ultimately a problem with how my body is built but thought I'd take a chance.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Valentine - 

I think you and I are shaped similarly. Small breasted and big bellies. I always had a rolled up bra on when I wore a traditional bra. That's why I hate them so much. It's very uncomfortable. Since I bought my Decent Exposures Bra's I have no such problem. They stay put!



ValentineBBW said:


> Ok - I have to ask -- does anyone have problems with bras not staying in place? What I mean is I can get the bra all set in "place" and things feel good and look good, but as soon as I move....blllrrrrup.....up goes one side in a not-so-nice little rolling motion. This has plagued me forever. I think its ultimately a problem with how my body is built but thought I'd take a chance.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey Valentine -
> 
> I think you and I are shaped similarly. Small breasted and big bellies. I always had a rolled up bra on when I wore a traditional bra. That's why I hate them so much. It's very uncomfortable. Since I bought my Decent Exposures Bra's I have no such problem. They stay put!




LOL -- are you sure we aren't long lost sister? Shaped the same, same weird food likes.............. 


Thanks for the info---I will probably asking more questions later but it's time to start work for the day. :doh:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey Valentine -
> 
> I think you and I are shaped similarly. Small breasted and big bellies. I always had a rolled up bra on when I wore a traditional bra. That's why I hate them so much. It's very uncomfortable. Since I bought my Decent Exposures Bra's I have no such problem. They stay put!




I share the same problem, weird thing is...it only happens on my right side, lol. its either scrunched under my roll or it has slipped up into my pit My left side stays put. My right side must be bigger or something. hmmm.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone here been to Orchard Corsets in nyc? I'm not sure of my true bra size and I'm intimindated going there. I want to know what size I wear! I always feel like I'm wearing ill fitting bras.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I share the same problem, weird thing is...it only happens on my right side, lol. its either scrunched under my roll or it has slipped up into my pit My left side stays put. My right side must be bigger or something. hmmm.



:shocked: HOLY COW!!! I found my other long lost sister. That's the exact problem I have -- same problem side and everything!

If nothing else I'm so glad I'm not alone in this battle against the bra!!


----------



## Ash (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, I pm'd this to Lucy, but I see that a lot of you gals are having a problem finding good bras. There's this place in Appomattox, Virginia that makes bras in cup sizes up to MM. They don't have a website, and I'm not super-sure of the process, but I've only heard good things. The bras are expensive ($100+) but come with a 6 month warranty. I have the address and phone number, if anyone is interested. My guess is that you could be professionally fitted in your area and give this place your measurements to make your bra. PM me if you need the info!


----------



## Ash (Feb 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hey, speaking of Field's--it's not a chain, btw. There won't be one anyplace outside of Chicago and Oak Brook--did you know it's been sold? Yup. To Macy's! Oh, THE HORROR!



They do have some satellite stores. There's one in South Bend, Indiana (well, technically Mishawaka, IN). They are scattered through the Great Lakes area and upper Midwest now.


----------



## Angel (Feb 1, 2006)

Measuring for bras

If possible, have someone else do the measuring. An FA would love to assist.  

Do not use a cloth measuring tape because they can be stretched and therefore will not give an accurate measurement.

1. For band size: While NOT wearing a bra, measure under your bust. Keep the tape measure as straight as possible across your back, and as horizontal as possible all the way around your body. Hold the tape measure so it feels snug, but it should not feel tight. If you have a fat roll on your sides or on your back at this level, measure in between the rolls. If this measurement is an even number, add two inches. If the under bust measurement is an odd number, add 3 inches. This final number is your band size.

2. For bust measurement: While wearing your best supporting bra, measure around the fullest part of your bust. Keep the tape measure in a horizontal position. Hold tape measure snug, but not tight. This is your bust measurement in inches.

3. For cup size: Take your bust measurement in inches, and from that subtract your previously figured band size. The difference will equal your cup size. See chart below. This is a standard chart. Some name brand manufacturers vary by 1/2 inch. Independent custom bra makers sometimes have their own chart.

A cup = Up to 1"
B cup = Up to 2"
C cup = Up to 3"
D cup = Up to 4"
DD/E cup = Up to 5"
DDD/EE/F cup = Up to 6"
EEE/FF/G cup = Up to 7"
GG/H cup = Up to 8"
HH/I cup = Up to 9"
II/J cup = Up to 10"
JJ/K cup = Up to 11"
KK/L cup = Up to 12"
LL/M cup = Up to 13"
MM/N cup = Up tp 14"

Band Size plus Cup Size = Your Bra Size


Additional Notes: 

After putting your bra on, lean forward or reach your hand in from the side or center front to lift and position each breast into the bra cup. You want your breast to fill out the cup. You don't want any rippling of the fabric. If there is too much rippling of the fabric, your cup size may be too big.

If your bra tends to ride up your back or ends up under your arm pits, the bra band size is probably too big. This also happens over time when the elastic in the bra band begins to wear out. It can also happen due to extremely heavy breasts. Try a better supportive style of bra that is made for heavier breasts.

If your breast tissue tends to fall out of your bra, either above the bra cup or on the side of your breast, you probably need a larger cup size.

If your bra tends to ride up under your breasts, you probably need a larger size bra cup, and possibly a smaller size band.

If your bra straps tend to fall off of your shoulders, either they need tightened up, or you may need a different band size.

A properly fitting bra should feel comfortable. A perfectly fitting bra is supposed to feel as if you don't even have a bra on! (I have yet to find that elusive perfectly fitting bra! lol)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> :shocked: HOLY COW!!! I found my other long lost sister. That's the exact problem I have -- same problem side and everything!
> 
> If nothing else I'm so glad I'm not alone in this battle against the bra!!




LOL. Nope, not alone. Sometimes...if it gets stuck JUST RIGHT, I can leave it alone for a while, lol, but for the most part I am picking at it ALL DAMNED DAY, lol.

Nice to meet ya long lost sister, lol.


----------



## OpalBBW (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, I have problems with my right side. It's bigger LOL and therefore if I get a bigger cup for it to fit, the left side has too much room. My shoulders have indents in them from all the weight, anyone else have that issue?


----------



## FitChick (Feb 2, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Ok, I am a bit embarrassed but I would like to find out where I could find Well Fitted bras that aren't so plain.*​I have lost some weight on my top and I am down from a *52DDD* to a *48DD* bra.​I bought 2 at the local Walmart, but they just do not hold everything in where it belongs.
> Where do you other ladies find a bra that holds you that are Black Lace and Sexy without* The Girls* falling out of them?
> I have shopped at Lane Bryant and Romans both and their choices are nice if you want an underwire bra ( _I don't like them cause the wires always poke me _), or if you only want your bra only in white.... ( _There are other colors, but not in a* 48DD*._ )
> Where would I find, well fitting bras that are *Black Lace*, *48DD* *and affordable?*




OK.. I saw an ad in my local paper for BLAIR...they have a lacy support STRETCH bra w/no underwire in blue, pink, black and white, that sells for 10 dollars each. They come in sizes 34B through 48DD. They look very nice TO ME, maybe you should check them out.

They say to go to: http://www.Blair.com/special and once there, enter code VSC-M to get this deal. Shipping is free too, and lifetime money back guarantee.


(Hmm..just went to the site...the online site says the bra is $16.99 plus 99 cents shipping, but the ad says $9.99 and FREE shipping.) If you decide you like it, let me know and I can snail mail you this ad so you can get it cheap!


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 2, 2006)

A couple of days ago I found some of the best-fitting bras I've worn in quite awhile  Whimsy by Lunaire. Their prettiest styles, all of which are supportive and comfy, are delightfully frilly with an old European look (like Sevilla and Madison in the link, both of which I love). If the size range works for you -- and it varies greatly from bra to bra -- check them out in a nearby dept store and you wont be able to resist scooping up a few pairs yourself.

http://www.barenecessities.com/Plus-Size-Lunaire_catalog_nxs,35,vendor,783.htm


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 3, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL. Nope, not alone. Sometimes...if it gets stuck JUST RIGHT, I can leave it alone for a while, lol, but for the most part I am picking at it ALL DAMNED DAY, lol.
> 
> Nice to meet ya long lost sister, lol.


 
Sitting in my office and I notice, ouch, my bra is riding up on the right side. It got stuck under my roll! :shocked: I tug and I pull, but it keeps crawling right back up to the same spot.  I think it is defective equipment! I wonder if anyone will notice if I go bra-less today? I'm also blaming you two ladies D ), You have obviously taught my bra a new trick!


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

Cat said:


> There's Marshall Fields stores in Minnesota and Wisconsin too.
> Marshall Fields is (or was?) owned by Target Corp for several years.
> Ya gotta know this when ya live in Minnesota. It's a requirement for citizenship.



oh! had they branched out?! I did not know this--I guess it was after the sale (which did happen a few years ago, now). 

They will change names and branding and everything to Macy's, about which lots of us chicagoans are quite sad.


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> :shocked: HOLY COW!!! I found my other long lost sister. That's the exact problem I have -- same problem side and everything!
> 
> If nothing else I'm so glad I'm not alone in this battle against the bra!!



I wonder if this means you ladies need a larger band size? Only because something getting curled up like this means too much pressure is being put onto the fabric, I THINK.

Could be wrong.

I wear an underwire, 40DD, and I know I don't get the support I want if I move to a larger band size (not that I feel I need one, but some 40s are much looser than others, as we all know). The boys don't get their 'oomph' if everything isn't tight enough, so I'm loathe to suggest trying on something bigger, but...maybe?


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

Angel said:


> Measuring for bras
> 
> If possible, have someone else do the measuring. An FA would love to assist.
> 
> ...



If wearing a bra all day is uncomfortable and a pain in your ass, then congratulations, you are a woman!


(haha. Sorry. Had to. The above document was GREAT. Thanks for posting it)


----------



## OpalBBW (Feb 3, 2006)

Perfectly fitting bra... HA! If such a thing exists I have yet to find it


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Sitting in my office and I notice, ouch, my bra is riding up on the right side. It got stuck under my roll! :shocked: I tug and I pull, but it keeps crawling right back up to the same spot.  I think it is defective equipment! I wonder if anyone will notice if I go bra-less today? I'm also blaming you two ladies D ), You have obviously taught my bra a new trick!




ROTFLMAO. I wish my bra knew a trick...STAY would be sufficent, lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> I wonder if this means you ladies need a larger band size? Only because something getting curled up like this means too much pressure is being put onto the fabric, I THINK.
> 
> Could be wrong.
> 
> I wear an underwire, 40DD, and I know I don't get the support I want if I move to a larger band size (not that I feel I need one, but some 40s are much looser than others, as we all know). The boys don't get their 'oomph' if everything isn't tight enough, so I'm loathe to suggest trying on something bigger, but...maybe?



Well mine are pretty lose around..any loser and my girls wont have any support, lol. My right side has been an issue since I started wearing bras at 7 yrs old. (fat girls get boobs early). I have large under arm rolls....thats what I blame, lol.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 4, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ...I have large under arm rolls.....


 
I call those side boob, I also have back boobs!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I call those side boob, I also have back boobs!




My back boobs are bigger than my front ones, lol, how sad is that?


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 4, 2006)

I have an amazingly sexy and supportive black lace bra by Goddess brand. Not sure the style name or number, I ordered it off of the Catherine's website last year. And Playtex had one called the "Semi Demi" that is also very sexy but very supportive.

I wear 46 or 48 DD and have had luck finding pretty bras that are also very supportive and well fitting from Playtex and Goddess. 

Tracy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2006)

Tracyarts said:


> I have an amazingly sexy and supportive black lace bra by Goddess brand. Not sure the style name or number, I ordered it off of the Catherine's website last year. And Playtex had one called the "Semi Demi" that is also very sexy but very supportive.
> 
> I wear 46 or 48 DD and have had luck finding pretty bras that are also very supportive and well fitting from Playtex and Goddess.
> 
> Tracy




That's actually where I got my last bras. We have a Cathrines here in my town.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> I wonder if this means you ladies need a larger band size? Only because something getting curled up like this means too much pressure is being put onto the fabric, I THINK.
> 
> Could be wrong.
> 
> I wear an underwire, 40DD, and I know I don't get the support I want if I move to a larger band size (not that I feel I need one, but some 40s are much looser than others, as we all know). The boys don't get their 'oomph' if everything isn't tight enough, so I'm loathe to suggest trying on something bigger, but...maybe?



I thought for years that was the problem, but after reading Angel's post I think I was wrong. Each day since I've read the post I've been cinching by bra up a notch and each day it's a little bit better. I have a few notches to go yet so we will see, but I have to assume I'm on the right track since the bra rolling is getting better.


EvilPrincess: so sorry -- I threatened my bras to never ever share that trick again!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 4, 2006)

As I sit here wrestling with my bra, as it tangles with my "side boob", I will forgive your bra! I may try the cinching thing, or go braless  . I wore a sports bra on Friday, no problems there, no cleavage, just smushed girls.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> As I sit here wrestling with my bra, as it tangles with my "side boob", I will forgive your bra! I may try the cinching thing, or go braless  . I wore a sports bra on Friday, no problems there, no cleavage, just smushed girls.




I still have the problem with sports bras, but then again maybe I'm wearing the wrong size. Overall I don't care for sports bras either, I don't really need and smushing. I'd rather maximize than minimize.


----------



## OpalBBW (Feb 5, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I still have the problem with sports bras, but then again maybe I'm wearing the wrong size. Overall I don't care for sports bras either, I don't really need and smushing. I'd rather maximize than minimize.


I usually wear a minimizer bra because I can still generally fit into most XL sizes in juniors clothing in stores like target and kohls. The only thing that holds me back are my breasts, so I squish them until they can't be squished anymore. But, I do still have cleavage, i don't have the uni-boob.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 5, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I still have the problem with sports bras, but then again maybe I'm wearing the wrong size. Overall I don't care for sports bras either, I don't really need and smushing. I'd rather maximize than minimize.




Amen to THAT! lol. Im a vry big girl in the belly, but when it comes to boobs Im BARELY a D cup....WTF is THAT about? lol. I feel ripped off.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 5, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Amen to THAT! lol. Im a vry big girl in the belly, but when it comes to boobs Im BARELY a D cup....WTF is THAT about? lol. I feel ripped off.




Long lost sister thing again -- but sounds like you have more on top than I do. I've always said for a fat woman my boobs are small! I think it migrated from my boobs to my belly, butt, hips, legs -- take your pick! LOL


----------



## seavixen (Feb 5, 2006)

My favourite bras are those from the actual Lane Bryant stores.. they have some great Cacique plunging bras that go up to 44DD or so. I have a couple that I need an extender on, and DD isn't really quite enough for me, but the support is awesome. (44DD is too small for me, both cup and band, but these have good stretch that doesn't undermine their function.) I can put up with a bit of fluff popping out here and there for really good support, and I definitely prefer tight to too loose... not only is there no support, but a loose bra rides way up in the back on me. I tried wearing one to a funeral once because I knew it was going to end up being an all-day thing and didn't want to be uncomfortable... and it was horrifying.

I wear sport bras quite a bit at home, just because my "comfy" bras give me less support than the super flattening sports bras do, and I don't want to wear out my good ones with just sitting around.

Another alternative to all these bra woes is to get a long line bra or a bustier. I wore my bustier to another funeral (What can I say? I've been to a lot of them lately.) and they're super nice for extended wear. The pressure is more evenly distributed along your torso, rather than the bottom band rubbing against the sensitive under-bosom skin, and the band doesn't curl up because, well, there isn't one. These tend to handle side boob better, too, and they smooth over a bit of the back + side fluff.

As for underwear... Just My Size tends to run quite big if you go for their high thigh briefs. I wear those because I have very large thighs, but sometimes they're just too large for me, even with my considerable amount of stomach and butt. I've also had some great success with Torrid undies, and the Lane Bryant / Roamans catalog undies. The latter ones don't last as well, I've found, but they have some decent styles that go plenty big [for me] anyway.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 5, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Long lost sister thing again -- but sounds like you have more on top than I do. I've always said for a fat woman my boobs are small! I think it migrated from my boobs to my belly, butt, hips, legs -- take your pick! LOL




No dude, Im BARELY a D...a D is too big for me but if I get a C I have overspill and 2 little top boobies. Sooooo....I wish they made a C+ or something, lol, a CC....yeah so I wear a D...it looks less dumb.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I thought for years that was the problem, but after reading Angel's post I think I was wrong. Each day since I've read the post I've been cinching by bra up a notch and each day it's a little bit better. I have a few notches to go yet so we will see, but I have to assume I'm on the right track since the bra rolling is getting better.
> 
> 
> EvilPrincess: so sorry -- I threatened my bras to never ever share that trick again!!



Probably also that a small swath of fabric can't contend with a whole lotta side/back fat. Maybe a much wider swath? I'd bet a long-line bra would cut down on some of it, if you're open to wearing that.

The only people I know who seem willing to wear long-line bras (or hell, even know the terms) are male cross dressers.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> Probably also that a small swath of fabric can't contend with a whole lotta side/back fat. Maybe a much wider swath? I'd bet a long-line bra would cut down on some of it, if you're open to wearing that.
> 
> The only people I know who seem willing to wear long-line bras (or hell, even know the terms) are male cross dressers.



LOL -- if the men wan to wear bras, I say go for it. I'll give up wearing mine if it helps! LOL:bow:


----------



## herin (Feb 26, 2006)

I know what you mean about finding sexy bras in your size. There are quite a few online shops that have very cute styles in larger sizes. However, I found some very nice bras at Target. I wear a 48 D and the ones I found were so adorable. I got a red lace one and a pink satin one. They were only about $13 or so. They seem to be of good quality (so far anyway)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2006)

speaking of bras. where does one get the extender thingies to make small cute bras fit my large bod?


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 26, 2006)

just type in bra extenders on ebay. That's how I found mine.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> speaking of bras. where does one get the extender thingies to make small cute bras fit my large bod?




I found mine at Walmart, near the fabric dept.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I found mine at Walmart, near the fabric dept.




sweeeet. so what size of bra can you get away with wearing if you have an extender? I imagine 36 wont work, lol, but would a 46?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> sweeeet. so what size of bra can you get away with wearing if you have an extender? I imagine 36 wont work, lol, but would a 46?




you have a PM


----------



## OpalBBW (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a side-note here, they showed a really cute new bra from Lane Bryant on The View today. I think it may actually do some good as far as convertible bras go. I do not, however, know how much they are or what sizes they offer.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I just wanted to add to this thread regarding Bra's. I've loved reading all your comments - its SO good to share with people who understand 

I spent last weekend at the Harrogate International Lingerie Fair shopping for new ranges to put on my site. In seven exhibition halls full of stands I didnt find a single new manufacturer who was offering a decent size range. Even the ranges which went as far as a 48E (DD) the larger bras were akin to an Army Surplus and had big clumsy fastenings and minimal trims. The only exciting development I found was that the supplier I already use is bringing out a push-up stye in sizes to a 52G! WOW!!

In my experience in fitting Bras (for what its worth) I would recommend finding a salesperson who really knows their range. Even with the same manufacturer a different cup style can make the different between 'nicely perky' and the not so flattering 'four boob' effect.

To support bigger breasts without getting pain from shoulder straps or underbands I quite often suggest that my customers choose Bodies instead of Bras. Bending over to fasten the poppers can be tricky (cant even begin to do it myself) but we are quite happy to chop the bottom of the item off so in effect the customer has an underwired, pull-on Bra. It gives great support and all day comfort and also minimises side and back boobies to give a smooth line under clothes. I am a size 52G but the body part of the Body (if you see what I mean) easily stretches to cover my 80ish inch hips.

I stock Bras and Bodies on my site and every single range has a bra which goes up to a 52G with some going to a 56J. I stock the range because its the only one I've ever found which offers good support and where a size 56J is trimmed as prettily as a 34B. We can also provide made to measure Bras and these are also beautiful - even when I was a size 70MM I wore a black satin plunge front Bra (and I can still see the face of my then boyfriend when he saw me in it for the first time - lol!) The downside sadly is that the range is far from cheap, and the made to measure even more 'ouch' inducingly expensive.

Good luck in your searches though ladies - a good fitting, supportive bra makes the world of difference to the way your clothes fit so the hunt is definitely worthwhile!

Love to All
Tracey


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 1, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> speaking of bras. where does one get the extender thingies to make small cute bras fit my large bod?



The best place that I know of, is a fabric store. In the section where they notions and zippers and shoulder pads and corset boning...they have bra extenders.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention something! (Knew I would!)

Amplestuff do great Bra liners. If you are quite heavy on your Bras (pun intended) then they can make laundry much easier. They can also help with comfort if you have problems with perspiration. 

http://amplestuff.safeshopper.com/132/cat132.htm?7

Love to All
Tracey


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 1, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> The best place that I know of, is a fabric store. In the section where they notions and zippers and shoulder pads and corset boning...they have bra extenders.


 
I have bought them on line. They work great, they even have the two hook ones, that I have not been able to find in the fabric store!

Just My Size Bra Extenders


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> sweeeet. so what size of bra can you get away with wearing if you have an extender? I imagine 36 wont work, lol, but would a 46?



Don't use more than one extender. As it is, it will throw off your shoulder straps. Two would make it SO uncomfortable. I suppose you could detach and reattach the straps, if need be, if you need more extenders.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Folks,
> I just wanted to add to this thread regarding Bra's. I've loved reading all your comments - its SO good to share with people who understand



Tracey, I just perused your site and I LOVE your clothes!! I see 2 or 3 things right off the bat that I would love to order. I will take my time and look some more over the weekend.

One question about your bras - are the sizes the same as US sizes?


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi,

Thank You 

With the Bras and Bodies the Back Band sizes are the same as US sizes.

The cup sizes are slightly different - in the UK they run B, C, D, E, F, G, H and I. The I cup is called a J cup by some people but they are phsically the same size. I believe US sizes usually run B, C, D, DD, DDD, G, H and J but I guess you would know that better than me  

Bra manufacturers seem to make the sizes overly complicated in my opinion. I can only guess the scheme was devised by men who sometimes seem to lose rational thought when contronted by a bodacious set of tatas - lol. 

Btw - if anyone would like to mention Dimensions in the comments part of the order I'd be delighted to give a 10% disount off any non-sale item.

Love to All
Tracey


----------



## rainyday (Mar 3, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> The only exciting development I found was that the supplier I already use is bringing out a push-up stye in sizes to a 52G! WOW!!



I want one! Do you know yet when you'll have these in stock, and do they fasten in back or front?



> To support bigger breasts without getting pain from shoulder straps or underbands I quite often suggest that my customers choose Bodies instead of Bras. Bending over to fasten the poppers can be tricky (cant even begin to do it myself) but we are quite happy to chop the bottom of the item off so in effect the customer has an underwired, pull-on Bra. It gives great support and all day comfort and also minimises side and back boobies to give a smooth line under clothes. I am a size 52G but the body part of the Body (if you see what I mean) easily stretches to cover my 80ish inch hips.


I'm intrigued. Hope you don't mind if I ask some questions:

1) Do you hem the bottom when you chop it off, and is there an extra charge?

2) If you're wearing the bottom part of the body over your hips do you have much problem with it rolling up? I have roughly the same size hips as you and I can picture it all rolling up and bunching at the waist just because it's narrower there.

3) I'm also a 52G and I'm trying to figure out how the bra part can be supportive if it's stretchy enough to pull on. Doesn't it all sag forward from the weight in front if the "band" isn't nice and snug?

I love how lacey and pretty your "bodies" are. I'd LOVE to have an underwire that's easy to put on. Bras that fasten in back are hard to struggle into and the front-loaders never seem to come in an underwire.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 3, 2006)

I was just looking at your site some more. I can't believe how many pretty lace bras you have in sizes beyond the normal 48" cut-off! I also love that you model some of the clothes yourself. I think this is the first time I've ever seen clothes modeled on someone similar to my size/shape. I love it.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Rainy Day

lol - of course I don't mind the questions - I'll try to answer them all 

The Push Up Bras are back fastening but that's about all the info I have at the moment. As soon as I have one it will be featured in the newsletter and appear on the site.

1) Do you hem the bottom when you chop it off, and is there an extra charge?

Yes, we hem the bottom, and no, there's absolutely no charge for little changes like this although obviously we cant accept returns once we've done this for you. 

2) If you're wearing the bottom part of the body over your hips do you have much problem with it rolling up? I have roughly the same size hips as you and I can picture it all rolling up and bunching at the waist just because it's narrower there.

I usually chop mine off at waist level as with my figure shape they do roll up. I have a couple I wear as actual bodies and fasten the lower poppers so that's now I know the fabric will stretch enough. My other half once told me I look like I'm wrestling with an invisible assailant when he saw me rolling round on the bed trying to fasten one. He laughed till he cried at the sight of me all red faced and furious. I'm a little more flexible these days but I do have a secret weapon that also helps... Following a customer request we're happy to sew a loop of ribbon about 12 inches long to the back of the gusset. This just tucks in when you do the poppers up and helps no end if you have problems reaching the back part to pull round to fasten up. I have to admit, there have been occasions when the tiny size of a bathroom cubicle has still prevented me from re-fastening until I am back home but it's still a big improvement. Again, there's no charge for this.

3) I'm also a 52G and I'm trying to figure out how the bra part can be supportive if it's stretchy enough to pull on. Doesn't it all sag forward from the weight in front if the "band" isn't nice and snug?

The body part is quite tight. The fabrics in this range are fabulously stretchy with plenty of 'ping' so they stretch while you put them on and then hold you snug again. I like to be completely honest so I always tell people that they do take a bit of getting used to at first. Also, although they are easy enough to take off you wont look exactly sexy while you wriggle out of it. One another tack we have taken a Cecille Bra which is very pretty and lacy and cut it up the front. We then sewed long, wide, white ribbons on the front which tied in a beautiful bow for a customer to take on her honeymoon. That version is dead sexy to take off but not exactly practical to wear under clothes. We don't charge to do this but its very easy to do it yourself with minimal sewing skills if you have an old Bra and fancy a change.

Hope that all helps but do drop me a line anytime if I can help.

Love to All
Tracey


----------



## rainyday (Mar 4, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I usually chop mine off at waist level as with my figure shape they do roll up.



Ah, that I can see. I love this idea and the ribbon idea as well. I've thought in the past of adding an extra panel to the crotch so it could be grabbed more easily, but that meant moving the snaps too so I've never bothered to try it. The ribbon idea sounds so much simpler. I think I want to try the chopped off version first though.



> The body part is quite tight. The fabrics in this range are fabulously stretchy with plenty of 'ping' so they stretch while you put them on and then hold you snug again. I like to be completely honest so I always tell people that they do take a bit of getting used to at first. Also, although they are easy enough to take off you wont look exactly sexy while you wriggle out of it.



LOL. No worries. I'd only be wearing it to make myself feel good. As long as I can get it on and off and park everything in place when it's on, I'll be happy.

The beribboned bra sounds beautiful (and clever) too. What great ideas. Thanks for all the answers, Tracey.


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 5, 2006)

.....I just clicked on your site, and I'm going to say this in as dignified and sedate a manner as possible. I LOVE YOU!!!!! Your clothes, fabrics, size ranges, and the gorgeous supersupersize model. I wear many goth/gothy type clothes, and so much of your stuff would fit into any goth's wardrobe. (as well as any other woman who loves beautiful clothes.) I think what you are offering is wonderful, and I wish your business the most successful of futures!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Carol,

Thank you SO much. 

As a company we are still quite small but customer feedback in the 18 months since we began trading has been wonderful. Lots of the styles have been requested by the customers themselves and I love getting the chance to name a design after the woman who first requested it.

BeaBea was set up because I could never find clothes that fitted both my curves and my personality. Thats me in the pictures (with the benefit of a great deal of make-up and some flattering lighting I hasten to add!) I think my size gives me a unique insight into understand bigger bodies and the wonderful variety of shapes that we BBWs come in. 

Thank you so much for your feedback, it really does mean the world to me 

Love Tracey


----------



## wurstergirl (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello,

I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, but I wanted to share the names of a few brands that make lovely bras in larger bands. Berdita to 52GG, Ulla Dessous to 56D and 52F, Elila to 50L and 52F, Abecita to 58E (and swimwear!!), Miss Mary of Sweden to 60, and Charmline swimwear to 56F. The Berdita and Ulla bras are especially inspired. Use your google search tool or email me for where to find 'em. 

Best,
Pora Park


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Ummm, Ulla Dessous actually go to a 56J.... Happily 

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jul 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ummm, Ulla Dessous actually go to a 56J.... Happily
> 
> Tracey xx


god, you're a hot, hot piece of ass, Tracey!


----------

